# Fein Multimaster 250q - Thermal circuit?



## hardmat (Sep 27, 2014)

I've had this tool for over 5 years and have not used it very often but when I needed it, it performed great. It's been a few years since I have turned it on. Just used it today to cut some nails holding siding on the house. It worked fine but it shut off automatically twice. Each time the tool had been running for maybe a minute or so and it was not overworked during that time. The tool did not feel hot. Before using the tool, I turned it on in the garage and did notice what seemed like some extra vibration and a loud piercing sound that came and went.

I did a bunch of searches and could not find any examples of this tool just turning off by itself. Both times it happened I waited a few seconds and then turned it back on and no problem. I can't find my manual to see if there is a thermal circuit in the tool.

thanks
tim


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pretty unusual for a Fein to stop. Has it been in damp conditions? I don't know of any thermal circuit like a reset button. Damp conditions and sitting on the shelf can cause rust and corrosion inside the tool. Switches on any tool can go bad or just get loaded with debris. I'm guessing you have eliminated any cord, plug issues. I think you can get the schematics, parts and help here.
http://www.feinus.com/en_us/service/spare-parts-catalog/


----------



## hardmat (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Hammer1,
The tool has been stored inside the house, ground level, air conditioned (heated and cooled and low humidity). When it stopped I did a rather quick wiggle test with the cord and found no issues. The tool has been lightly used and never in adverse conditions (rain, snow, heat, cold) and debris build-up seems like an unlikely candidate due to the light use and short duration during each use. Due to the fact I can't find similar symptoms on the internet from other users, this must be a one-off kind of issue.


----------

